# Mystery Animal PIC? Can you I.D. it?



## PATMAN (Oct 31, 2008)

*My new game camera took a picture of another mystery animal in my backyard. 

Can you figure out what it is?*


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2008)

OMG!!!!! I didn't realize you lived in Bigfoot country!! LOL!!!

Y


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 31, 2008)

hahahahaha gotta love photoshop!!!


----------



## terryo (Oct 31, 2008)

Wait a minute....is it just me or does that look a little like Terry K.? The head..anyway....maybe... Sorry Terry........


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2008)

Hmmm I was thinking maybe a self portrait??????


----------



## Itort (Oct 31, 2008)

terryo said:


> Wait a minute....is it just me or does that look a little like Terry K.? The head..anyway....maybe... Sorry Terry........


I think it is Terry. The hairline and facal growth are sure field marks.


----------



## Isa (Nov 1, 2008)

Is it Harry from the movie Harry & The Anderson , lucky you he was in your yard


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Nov 1, 2008)

Isa said:


> Is it Harry from the movie Harry & The Anderson , lucky you he was in your yard




That is exactly what I was thinking 

_________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

